# Received My Gizmo



## fderry (Feb 13, 2008)

I received my Gizmo yesterday and have it in a temporary setup. Using AV123Ms, X-Sub and a SB3 as a source. The setup is in an 11' x 13' room I use as an office/listening room. Initial listening impressions are very positive but I will let it break in for a few days before comparing it to my Glow One, BPA-1, and Treads 10.1. I just set the subwoofer by ear and will use a CDP as a source tonight to setup the amp/monitor/sub levels tonight. 
On the positive side it looks great, sounds good, has a sub-out and has sufficient power in the current setup. On the negative side it doesn't have a power on/off switch just a stand-by/on switch. If you put the amp into stand-by with the source on, the low freq signal will pass through to the subwoofer. I'm not sure I'm going to like this "feature" but will see if I can get use to it. Off to work now, will update later this evening.


----------



## billnchristy (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats!

I think you are the first. We look forward to hearing more of your impressions.:yes:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Very cool! Please do let us know what you think of it once you get a chance to really listen!

Also, don't forget the pics!!!


----------



## ratdog (May 31, 2008)

Got mine this afternoon!

Way smaller than I expected... very impressed with its professional construction.

Sounds magnitudes better than the cheapy Sony home theatre tuner I've been using.

Have it hooked up to a pair of Audio Nirvana 8" Super Casts in the 'monitor' boxes...

Currently using a small sony 8" 70w active sub until "something" else comes along.

Smaller physical as well as electrical footprint, with more ooomph to boot!

I'll post pictures after I really break the whole 'system' in... the gizmo will be running straight from a 12v battery bank while the subwoofer will be powered by an inverter.


----------



## fderry (Feb 13, 2008)

I just got home and thought I'd post a picture of the amps I'm going to compare the Gizmo to ( I apologize for the poor picture quality). It will be an enjoyable night!


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Outstanding - two Gizmos in the hunt! Will be excited to hear your impressions.


----------



## mditty (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm angry shipping to California seems to be slow this week. Mine won't come till tomorrow....


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

miked said:


> I'm angry shipping to California seems to be slow this week. Mine won't come till tomorrow....


Mine is another day behind that!


----------



## billnchristy (Feb 12, 2008)

Mine will be in Friday but we will be on our anniversary debauchathon so I wont see it until Saturday...if it is still there...


----------



## skullguise (Apr 17, 2008)

My first is due Friday, I'm on the East Coast. Looking forward to when things start shipping from PA (will they?).....

My second was just ordered tonight :applause:

Keep the pics and impressions flowing, and thanks! It's great to see how small it is, and even better to hear it packs a punch in that small size.


----------



## Dustyk (Sep 14, 2008)

Mine will be here tomorrow. I cant wait.  I hope this is what I have been needing/wanting


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

skullguise said:


> Looking forward to when things start shipping from PA (will they?).....


With the exception of used/demo stuff Craig personally sells, I highly doubt there will be a PA distribution center. On the plus side, at the rate Craig buys and sells gear, you might THINK there was a major distribution center in Erie anyway.


----------



## keenween (Feb 12, 2008)

Looking forward to the comparison. I've used BPAs in my system, both stereo and mono - and I thought they were stout-hearted little perfomers playing bigger than their size. If the Gizmo compares well I'll be impressed! :rock:


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

From my UPS tracking:

09/24/2008 4:46 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY 

Hopefully I'll take some photos today or tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Mike_TX said:


> From my UPS tracking:
> 
> 09/24/2008 4:46 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY
> 
> ...


Sweet! :rock:


----------



## Dustyk (Sep 14, 2008)

Mine is up and running as we speak. It is very cool. I think Im going to take the whole setup to work and see if I can rack up some sales for you guys. Along with my ELTs.  Now....When when the new one be out with Digital Audio imputs and a remote 

This thing is very sweet. I might get another one for the bedroom..but will have to wait until there is a remote version.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Dustyk said:


> Mine will be here tomorrow. I cant wait.  I hope this is what I have been needing/wanting


Let us all know D-Man...

Hugs...

mls

Ray - HUGE Hugs to you and I owe you a reply...


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks Mark - this is all very exciting!

No hurry on the other thing!


----------



## 1BionicEar (Apr 14, 2008)

fderry said:


> I just got home and thought I'd post a picture of the amps I'm going to compare the Gizmo to ( I apologize for the poor picture quality). It will be an enjoyable night!


Dude, it would take me more than a night to compare all of those amps.

I could happily live with your leftovers.

Comparison to Trends makes me realize that it is much smaller than I expected.

Look forward to your observations.


----------



## mditty (Oct 9, 2010)

So I got my Gizmo and gave it a first run in the office, final destination is my bedroom but I got it and still had work to finish.

Here is all the accessories









Thought people might want to see the bottom.



























Here it is in front of the audio source that usually powers the speakers.
Source here is the computer, bummer is the sound card is not upgraded but it is being fed with CD quality audio from flac files.
Speakers are Aperion Audio Intimus 422-LR, which make for a great set of small speakers for a desk. I love these.








Yes my desk is very messy, I picked it up before I took pictures... And that monitor is pretty big so the gizmo is not as tiny as it might look in that photo.

I'll post some comments a bit later.


----------



## mditty (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok, here is my thoughts on the gizmo so far.

Design/Construction:
For the price class this is a wonderfully built unit. I tried to buy a sonic T-amp gen2 and got 4 that were all broken, finally gave up. They were built like a toy, but cheaper.

Pros - 
- Supports banana plugs (Some low end amps don't).
- Buttons all feels solid.
- Case is sturdy.
- Simple controls.
- Solid RCA jacks on the back.
Cons -
- Speaker jacks could be better, but then the amp could be more expensive too :jiggy:. The current ones work and are solid (although I haven't tried wire).
- Power adapter seems cheap, plug seems a bit loose in many of my outlets. I'd rather see an internal Power Supply.
- Not sure I love the design, but I knew this buying it. The classy wood top doesn't seem to jive with the industrial looking buttons on the front. Seems like it needs either a different top or a different front design.
- I had planned to use this in the future with the sub, with the fixed output sub-output I doubt that will happen unless I put a dac in front of it.
- The power setup needs some work, auto on/off or else a power button would do wonders here. The blinking standby mode isn't great, standby should be "quiet". Reminds me of those blinking gifs from long ago...don't know why that thought just came into my mind. I'll probably just leave it on all the time.


------------------
Disclaimer, I wouldn't consider myself an expert in audio and I don't have much experience testing different setups. Just giving my opinion below.
--------

Listening tests:
First setup is my computer with Aperion Audio speakers. I have their smallest speakers. Competitor amp is a AudioSource AMP 100.

The gizmo definitely had more detail and a great sound. I've always thought the setup was a bit harsh and that is either the computers source or the audio source amp. But the gizmo improves this a bit, it didn't go away so I think it is more the computer.

All around it is a great unit for this setup, I used my Aperion Audio speakers on my lmc-1/lpa-1 setup for an hour when I got them. And I think that was better, but the source there is way better than what I'm feeding the gizmo with. The Gizmo might move back into the office soon, and it will work wonderfully here until I get a sub (which these speakers do need).

---

Second setup is in the bedroom. Paradigm Atom speakers being driven by an Ipod. This is where I used to have a BPA-1 which was taken for HT duties to drive some bass shakers.

I really like these speakers, for the size they even have a bit of bass. Enough that they don't need a sub but they would of course be even better with one.

The Gizmo had great detail here but it was lacking on many songs, it just didn't have the fullness I've heard out of these speakers in the past. When it was a bit louder of a part in the song, a few times the highs just became a complete mess , which was not something I had heard with these speakers. I definitely might be pushing the amp to much as there is no extra sub to handle the lows, but it really wasn't loud at all and I used to drive it much louder. I'm not sure how efficient that Atoms are but the room is pretty open (normal size master bedroom with a vaulted ceiling), so I might just need more wattage. This is where I wanted to use the gizmo so this was very disappointing. The other issue is I used to just rely on the auto shutoff and I could just leave it on. But that blue display is pretty bright for a room I sleep, so I think it is going to have to go back to the office.

I really miss the BPA-1 on the Atoms, so I think it might be time to play musical amps and swap them all. The AudioSource should be fine for the bass shakers. Then waiting for the next TCA product that will fulfill the wattage desires of my Atoms and hopefully have a way to shut that display off.

*
*EDIT*: I'm going to do some further testing this weekend. I want to make sure it wasn't a problem with the source and not the amp for the Atoms, so I'll be doing some further AB testing with the BPA-1 and also a few different sources. *

------

In the end it is a fine product, but could use a bit of polish on some features. But if it gives you the watts you want, it is a great price and a quality product.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*TCA Gizmo Mini-review*



miked said:


> Ok, here is my thoughts on the gizmo so far.
> 
> Design/Construction:
> For the price class this is a wonderfully built unit. I tried to buy a sonic T-amp gen2 and got 4 that were all broken, finally gave up. They were built like a toy, but cheaper.
> ...


I was just writing up my thoughts and saw yours...

Here are some pre-critical listening thoughts..

*Service*
Easy to order (phone). UPS tracking
Now website is up.

*Packaging*
Small box. Wrapped in white cloth bag. Well packaged.

*PRO:

Form factor – very small – convenient for desktops, etc.
Rosewood cap
Sub out (although volume doesn’t track with mains – see below)
CON:*

lack of inputs (1 RCA), no remote, no USB input (a similar sized external DAC may be available in the future to help with these functions)
“Gizmo does not adjust the volume of the subwoofer with the output of the mains” – Craig Chase (May be fixed in 2nd batch of orders)
my unit had a crooked display – numbers not level
Speaker terminals not very beefy (ok), and it would be very hard to use bare speaker wire for hole size in terminals
"line lump” (as opposed to “wall wart”) power supply (vs. internal)
* - with the caveat that this is a very inexpensive amp and isn’t meant to compete with full “bells and whistles” receivers, etc.*

*CONCLUSION:*
The TCA Gizmo is a small form factor amp with only a few minor quibbles that hopefully will get ironed out. 
Hard to beat the price and style. 
I look forward to seeing the more ambitious TCA projects in the future.


Mike

I may edit and include some photos in the future, but there are already a lot of good photos out there.

Anyone else have a crooked display?


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

Miked, did you put the bass to max when you compared the Gizmo to the BPA? You didn't mention it, and there is supposed to be a rolloff at 100hz (if bass is not increased) which could account for the thinness of sound.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Some pics...


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Another pic on top of Denon AVR1010 receiver.

Mike


----------



## mditty (Oct 9, 2010)

dweekie said:


> Miked, did you put the bass to max when you compared the Gizmo to the BPA? You didn't mention it, and there is supposed to be a rolloff at 100hz (if bass is not increased) which could account for the thinness of sound.


I had the bass turned up, I'm not sure if I had it maxxed as I might have turned it down when I thought it might be running out of juice. 

I think I need to do some more testing with a couple source and the BPA-1, I realized after my post that some of the songs on my wifes ipod we always use on that system might just be horrible encodings. I'll pull out a nice laptop with some CD's to do further testing.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

miked said:


> I had the bass turned up, I'm not sure if I had it maxxed as I might have turned it down when I thought it might be running out of juice.
> 
> I think I need to do some more testing with a couple source and the BPA-1, I realized after my post that some of the songs on my wifes ipod we always use on that system might just be horrible encodings. I'll pull out a nice laptop with some CD's to do further testing.


I turned my bass to max and it sounds a little boomy with my ELT525Ms.
May cut it back a little...

There...+08 sounds better.

Mike


----------



## Krusty (Apr 9, 2008)

I am using my Gizmo with my cp and one thing I noticed in my setup after some tweaking is that it sounded best with setting on my cp's equalizer flat and using the bass/treble on the Gizmo. Bass at 14, treble 2, with the ELT525s.


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

Is Gizmo supposed to flash - - on the display when it's turned off?


----------



## tooskinny (Jan 28, 2011)

Stereodude said:


> Is Gizmo supposed to flash - - on the display when it's turned off?


Someone else that received there gizmo said that it does flash when turned off.


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

tooskinny said:


> Someone else that received there gizmo said that it does flash when turned off.


Ok, I'll add this to my complaint list.


----------



## fderry (Feb 13, 2008)

I’m a little slow at comparing the Gizmo to my other amps. I received a Zero DAC from China yesterday and was playing with the DAC and Gizmo last night. Tonight I compared the BPA-1 and Gizmo using a SB3 as a source through the Zero DAC to the amps individually. The speakers are ELT 525s. Initial testing was without a subwoofer. The BPA-1 has more power but the Gizmo has plenty of power to get loud in the 11’x13’ room. I tried the Gizmo flat and with the bass boost turned all the way up. The Gizmo lacked the bass of the BPA-1 when the bass adjust was flat but the base response equaled the BPA-1 when the bass was adjusted to max. Both amps are close in sound quality with the edge going to the Gizmo. Female voices sounded better through the Gizmo and overall the Gizmo seemed a bit more articulate through the whole audio spectrum.

I then connected a X-Sub to the Gizmo and set the bass boost to flat. This combination was very easy to setup with a sound level meter and setup CD. I'm very impressed with the sound of the Gizmo/ELT-525/X-Sub. With the simple setup and sound improvement the sub brings to the system I can't imagine not using a sub with the Gizmo! Actually the reason I bought the Gizmo was the sub output allowing for easy sub integration with small speakers in a computer/nearfield setup. I think Craig will sell a lot of Gizmo/WAF-1/Scamp combos.

I’ll try to compare the Gizmo with the T-amps tomorrow or this weekend.


----------



## keenween (Feb 12, 2008)

fderry said:


> I’m a little slow at comparing the Gizmo to my other amps. I received a Zero DAC from China yesterday and was playing with the DAC and Gizmo last night. Tonight I compared the BPA-1 and Gizmo using a SB3 as a source through the Zero DAC to the amps individually. The speakers are ELT 525s. Initial testing was without a subwoofer. The BPA-1 has more power but the Gizmo has plenty of power to get loud in the 11’x13’ room. I tried the Gizmo flat and with the bass boost turned all the way up. The Gizmo lacked the bass of the BPA-1 when the bass adjust was flat but the base response equaled the BPA-1 when the bass was adjusted to max. Both amps are close in sound quality with the edge going to the Gizmo. Female voices sounded better through the Gizmo and overall the Gizmo seemed a bit more articulate through the whole audio spectrum.
> 
> I then connected a X-Sub to the Gizmo and set the bass boost to flat. This combination was very easy to setup with a sound level meter and setup CD. I'm very impressed with the sound of the Gizmo/ELT-525/X-Sub. With the simple setup and sound improvement the sub brings to the system I can't imagine not using a sub with the Gizmo! Actually the reason I bought the Gizmo was the sub output allowing for easy sub integration with small speakers in a computer/nearfield setup. I think Craig will sell a lot of Gizmo/WAF-1/Scamp combos.
> 
> I’ll try to compare the Gizmo with the T-amps tomorrow or this weekend.


Awesome, thanks for the review! :goodvibes:


----------



## fderry (Feb 13, 2008)

I just read the other thread about the volume problem on the sub out port. I didn't notice this when I tested because I used the Zero DAC as a volume control/pre-amp after seting the sub with the Gizmo volume control. It was easier to adjust amp volume controls to a common level (set via the sound meter) and then vary amps input level with the Zero when comparing amps. I'll be interested in the final solution that Craig comes up with.


----------



## fortlee (Aug 20, 2008)

*Small Guy arrived!*

First, I wouldn't consider myself an experienced audiophile and I don't have much experience testing different amps. Just giving my initial thoughts on the Gizmo. :stirthepot:

As many other new owners I’m impressed how really small although solidly built the unit is. All buttons feel solid. In addition, it matches so wonderfully my favorite AV123 rosewood setup! :cloud9:

I’m planning to use the Gizmo with PC and the ELT’s for near-field listening in my office. Unfortunately, a USB-DAC is a missing part of this setup… may be a DAC-MAN if I’m patient enough. :hissyfit: For now, I set it up in our living medium size room driving the Ref1s with the Music Hall CD25.2 as a source. First, I’ve been very impressed that this small boy can play really loud. More importantly, it has pretty detailed and dynamic sound for its price. I’ve played a lot of very different music – Diana Krall, Erica Badu, Stan Getz, Pink Floyd, Paganini violin concerto, Supertramp, Patricia Barber, Rickie Lee Jones, Dire Straits, Fr. Chopin, Eric Clapton, Beethoven, Bee Gees, Mozart etc. - very pleasing all around sound! :applause: Well, of course I miss the great details, fullness and tightness, and bass (btw, I’ve put Gizmo’s bass at 10, at max I’ve found it a bit boomy, but I have to admit that I’m not a great bass fan) of my Music Hall A25.2, but com’on the MH is >4-fold pricier! :fryingpan:

I would not add anything to very detailed list of CONs made by Mike and others. The blinking standby and bass regulation issues are the most disappointing for me, but so far I’m very happy Gizmo owner. Thanks a lot Craig & Tweak City! Please harry up with a DAC MAN!:goodvibes:


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

fortlee said:


> First, I wouldn't consider myself an experienced audiophile and I don't have much experience testing different amps. Just giving my initial thoughts on the Gizmo. :stirthepot:
> 
> As many other new owners I’m impressed how really small although solidly built the unit is. All buttons feel solid. In addition, it matches so wonderfully my favorite AV123 rosewood setup! :cloud9:
> 
> ...


Thank you for a nice write up. DAC-MAN is going full steam ahead. :huge:


----------



## dgh (Mar 5, 2008)

*Gizmo- Good news/Bad news*

I received my shipment on Thursday (9/25), & after eager anticipation opened the box to find the following:

Looks good with my monitor !!









Damage to front right corner of rosewod top (shown as packed upside down in which it is lower left corner, & notice the dent in the box .









Another picture of corner, & box damage.









Closeup of damage









I was so disappointed, it took a few days before I could even address this, but yes, it does perform brilliantly.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

_Puts on sarcasm hat ..._

*Let's not be too harsh to UPS. Afterall, that Gizmo DOES weigh several hundred pounds, and is hard for their personell to handle. :fryingpan:*

Looks like we will have to file a claim, and get you a new one. :salute:


----------



## dgh (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, that is so true. Therefore, because of the tremendous weight, you may have to enclose the ends with styrene also. Thanks, just let me know what I need to do. BTW, I am looking forward to the scamp-10 also.


----------



## yamahaha (Mar 2, 2008)

*The long and winding road*

(Cue Sir Paul)

I put in order with Bill at the end of the first day, and eventually got my UPS tracking number. Since then, I have been having fun following the travels of my Gizmo (picture a semi-translucent highway map with a littile Gizmo slowly moving across it):

EARTH CITY,
MO, US 29/09/2008 7:23 THE PACKAGE WAS LEFT IN A UPS FACILITY / FORWARDED TO THE FACILITY IN THE DESTINATION CITY
EARTH CITY,
MO, US 27/09/2008 0:46 ARRIVAL SCAN
SALINA,
KS, US 26/09/2008 16:05 DEPARTURE SCAN
26/09/2008 14:41 ARRIVAL SCAN
COMMERCE CITY,
CO, US 26/09/2008 4:16 DEPARTURE SCAN
COMMERCE CITY,
CO, US 25/09/2008 23:26 ARRIVAL SCAN
LONGMONT,
CO, US 25/09/2008 22:30 DEPARTURE SCAN
25/09/2008 22:13 ORIGIN SCAN 

At one point last week, the top entry was Windsor, ON, Canada "Internal processing." That's the closest it got to me, a mere 2 hours up the highway. Then at the end of the week, that entry disappeared mysteriously, and little Giz ended up in Earth City, MO (how did anyone come up with that name? I must go visit some time). At the moment delivery is estimated to be on Oct. 2. Till then, on with the song - and dance.

(Thank you, Sir Paul. You can stop now. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeeeeeah)


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Yamahaha - Mine is not here yet, either. We could call this a race, to see whose UPS is actually SLOWER.

On the positive side, it looks like MOST deliveries are being done on time, with only one shipping damage to report so far. 

Not sure I should have typed this, though ... :shiftyeyes:


----------



## geetarman (May 26, 2008)

*the gizmos have landed ...*

a day ahead of schedule. i haven't opened the boxes to check on their condition; saving that for the morning.

FYI (to other Canucks wanting to order)... count on UPS brokerage and GST on the order of $63.30 Cdn for 2 units.

Thnx Craig et al. pix and mini-review to come.
later,
don


----------



## vfreeman (Aug 13, 2008)

Good gravy. That means it will be about $50 extra for 1 Gizmo. Because brokerage is not half on 1 unit. I remember viewing there rate charts on brokerage its about $15 more every price bracket. For example 100-200 ; then 200 - 300.

Its a bit ridiculous paying $50 on top of $100 or whatever in fees.


----------



## yamahaha (Mar 2, 2008)

craigsub said:


> Not sure I should have typed this, though ... :shiftyeyes:


A little confession is good for the soul, my son. Go in peace.


----------



## dgh (Mar 5, 2008)

*Received Gizmo Replacement*

When I got home, the box was on my porch. This a replacement for the unit UPS damaged, in case you missed my previous post (9/28) Sunday. Craig responded they would need to replace the unit, & I called on Monday, & talked to Ray. Craig PM me later that day, & said arrangement had been made to ship the unit, & shipping label for the damage unit would be included (no out of pocket expense to me). All I can say is what a great customer service experience (arrived 3 days later). Well, it looks great, although the box was again damaged, as I show in the pictures below (scared me at 1st). :huge:

:applause::applause: Again thanks, Craig, Ray, & all the team for a job well done!!

Damage to box - I should have flipped the amp upside down as loaded (so it would be on the speaker connections).









A closeup of the damage (actually completely through the box)









Now the setup with pair x-ls borrowed from my HT until I get something else.









Closeup


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Excellent stuff!!! 

Happy to help and glad it worked out so well. 

Enjoy the little guy! :thumbsup:


----------



## geetarman (May 26, 2008)

*here's my follow up*

to para-quote the leader of our opposition party 'for sure it's not conventional listening what i'm proposing...'


source: heavily-modified, transformer-coupled Sherwood-based cD player
preamp: Supratek Syrah
amps:	Odyssey Stratos 200W monos
spkr:	LH - RS Pro LX-5
RH - Fostex FF-165K BIB mule

on rotation: Jethro Tull - Slipstream, Locomotive Breath; Feist - Let It Die (entire CD); Nils Lofgren Live - Keith Don't Go; Morcheeba - Slow Down, What NY Couples Fight About; St.Germaine - Rose Rouge, Montego Bay Spleen; Gary Jules/Michael Andrews - Mad World (2 versions); Patricia Barber - Regular Pleasures; Burmester III: Hugh Masekela - Stimela & Yim Hok-Man - Poem of Chinese Drums; Diana Krall - Case of You; Feeney - Dracula; Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek; Bryan Ferry - Just Like Tom Thumb's Blues, Positively 4th Street.

What i can say is that i have no hesitation in displacing my preamp and monoblocs with the gizmo. don't get me wrong, the Odyssey and Supratek are very fine pieces, but due to the inherent characteristics of the BIB, the gizmo is a far better match.
gizmo settings: vol @ 10, bass @ 8/6, treble @ 6/4. At this setting, the fixed CD out has far too much gain; i use the variable out & trim downwards for the most part.

Bass, what there is of it, comes through with sufficient presence. there is no doubt that the scamp-10 will shore things up sufficiently for me. vocals and accompaniment are reproduced with clarity. minute details which were previously subdued by the tube snr now pop up against the background. highs are also improved with an apparent extension in the range (maybe because i'm using the treble boost a bit --- but all's fair in ...)

i don't have any comparo against other digital amps. at its price point, the main opponent has to be the Sonic Impulse Super T which can be found on sale @ < $140 Cdn.

while the flashing display & non-tracking sub-out are minor annoyances, the biggest culprit in my book is the lousy coupling between the ac adapter/gizmo; very loose & needs an immediate fix of some sort. overall, i have no regrets. well done, Craig & team.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

geetarman - Thanks for a very complimentary write-up. The power supply (aka the line lump cord) issue has been noted - and I have asked Doug to look into alternatives for future production.


----------

